# Lets see those BIG frogs



## PAULSCHUMANN (Apr 20, 2005)

everyone loves to see mumbo jumbo darts. post some pics...


----------



## Darren Meyer (May 22, 2004)

Here's my favorite frog , she's always out and about . And when she lays eggs the clutches are huge and healthy (has laid up to 30 at once) offspring of hers are following a similar trend with a report from another keeper that hers had just laid 20 eggs !!
Female Cobalt 








Happy frogging ,
Darren Meyer


----------



## PAULSCHUMANN (Apr 20, 2005)

Holy _________!!!! what a fatty!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2006)

I've never seen a tinc in person...are these fairly average sizes for the species? :shock:


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

Are those frogs or dogs???!!!! Beautiful animals you guys.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Calling Dave of ED's fly meat...show them a picture of your female green sip.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2006)

Thats not 2 inches or less!!! I thought tinc darts were small!


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Calling Scott of Phrogs-n-Phelsuma - That man grows monster frogs!

Tincs have a HUGE range in size, well represented in the hobby. Auratus have a similar size range, tho not as big I think as tincs (small frogs like hawaiians, to some of the MASSIVE panama giants - auratus is quoted in books as being the largest species of PDF).

Tincs tend to run in 3 sizes - giants (yellowbacks, citronellas, GO/Regina, some cobalt forms), medium/standards, and dwarfs (FG dwarf cobalts, lorenzo, nikita, oyapok/phallid). The dwarfs can be under and inch with the giants well over 2 inches! I'd love to get some pics of different morphs next to each other for size reference, you just don't see size in pics!


----------



## PAULSCHUMANN (Apr 20, 2005)

Come on guys, I know more than two of us have some pigs layin around the viv.

since were on the subject of BIG here's some pics of some huge tiger salamanders I used to have.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2006)

OMG !!!! Those are fatties!! LOL.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2006)

WOW . Big !  the frogs are nice.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Khamul1of9,


Tincs are the biggest Poison dart frogs ,

But I believe that cobalt is way bigger than average.


Darren , how often does she lay????
Since ya said it seems to be gentic ,Ill have to be in contact with ya when Im ready for some cobalts!


keep the pics coming !




TODD


----------



## PAULSCHUMANN (Apr 20, 2005)

Heres a big bad momma sitting on my knee.


----------



## Auhsoj27 (Jun 3, 2005)

How do full grown terribilis compare in size to these big guys here? I thought terribilis was one of the larger frogs out there, but they don't seem to be represented in this gallery.


----------



## ColombianFrogger (Jul 9, 2004)

I think I have to disagree... Tincs are not the biggest dart frogs. E. trivittatus and probably P. terribilis are bigger than tincs. However, it depends of many factors, including the diet and the diet of the parents


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

> I've never seen a tinc in person...are these fairly average sizes for the species? Shocked


Not at all. There are alot of variation between the different morphs. You can have the French Guiana Dwarf Tincs and a Regina and they are completely different in size.



*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## flyingkip (Jan 9, 2005)

The biggest frog I've ever seen is D.tinctorius 'Matecho'.
Those guys I've seen where about 7cm, females might be 8.

They are REALY big. Bigger than big WC regina (2nd biggest frog I've seen)

Grtz,
Thomas


----------



## ColombianFrogger (Jul 9, 2004)

mmm 7 cm? thats big!
then maybe tincs are probably the biggest one! 
:shock:


----------



## valledelcauca (Apr 13, 2004)

I agree that Tincts are the biggest species. I`ve seen a WC male Powderblue once and it was stunning. It could have probably been able to eat semiadult vents 

You can see Tinctorius Matecho at http://www.fantasticus.net









And here on P.Kok`s page:
http://www.naturalsciences.be/Kok/Dendr_tincto.html

Greetings
Andreas


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Wow! I didn't even know that Tinctorius Matecho existed.


----------



## flyingkip (Jan 9, 2005)

They are very rare.
There is a breeder here in belgium who was probably one of the first to keep them. And now he's breeding them very regulary, and others are too starting to breed with his offspring.

Grtz,
thomas


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

There has been some questions lately about large darts so I found this old thread. Anyone have anything to add? Currently I'm working on beefing up one of my Azurues "Fatty McGee"


----------



## cubby23 (Jun 12, 2006)

Wow we rarely get to seee pics of such large darts, keep 'em comin!


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## Onagro (Jun 9, 2006)

I wish I had a good pic of her, but my old terribilis was a few centimeters shy of a male American toad! Is matecho larger than that?


----------



## *slddave* (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm bringing this thread back cause I know there's some more fatties out there.


----------



## PAULSCHUMANN (Apr 20, 2005)

I'm reviving this thread. I know there's got to be more monsters out there. Here's a new pig (female powder blue) I just aquired.


----------



## PAULSCHUMANN (Apr 20, 2005)

Am I the only one that hasn't quit keeping real dart frogs for those wimpy thumbnail things :wink: ...here's another.


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

paul if those were both males i would be driving to your house!
here are my pigs


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

> Am I the only one that hasn't quit keeping real dart frogs for those wimpy thumbnail things ...here's another.


I would post some pics of my tincs if they were bigger! They are still young though... :wink:


----------



## PAULSCHUMANN (Apr 20, 2005)

dude...put one of those lil sumo wrestlers in yer hand so I can get a good idea of how big they are....They're definetly fat.


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

PAULSCHUMANN said:


> dude...put one of those lil sumo wrestlers in yer hand so I can get a good idea of how big they are....They're definetly fat.


 i will get them tomorow! also will photograph my female regina she is a fat pig


----------



## roberthvalera (Jun 9, 2006)

I want to eat one of those tincs! of course they're poisonous hmmmmmm


----------



## nyfrogs (May 1, 2005)

here are my fatties i have big hands also


----------



## wax32 (May 9, 2006)

Wow, that's some big poppas!


----------



## PAULSCHUMANN (Apr 20, 2005)

lol..."do the truffle shuffle" :lol:


----------



## naja_naja (Sep 8, 2006)

so are powder blues one of the larger tinc morphs?


----------



## xfrogx (Jul 5, 2006)

naja_naja said:


> so are powder blues one of the larger tinc morphs?


yes, By about six months old mine were the size of my adult cobalts.


----------

